

Project Spartan Bug Bounty Program Terms - rockdiesel
https://technet.microsoft.com/fi-fi/security/dn972323

======
ikeboy
I found a bug on that page: a sentence that says "Microsoft has sole
discretion etc" is repeated twice. (Search on discretion.) How much does that
go for?

------
discordance
Would love to know from those with experience if a bug/exploit is worth more
when declared through official channels or 'unofficial' channels?

~~~
andrewchambers
I'm sure the max payout for going black hat is higher. But not going to jail
and still getting paid is good too.

